# Cinematique Instruments - Geckos Update 1.1



## cinematique (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi everyone.

Have you ever played Mabuse with pan frying ?

Ha?! We want to share what we found in our evolution box:

GECKO - it´s a novel instrument concept for Kontakt 4, which gives
you the ability to quickly compose almost endless variations of 
certain instrument categories such as "Strings", "Mallets", "Environs“, or
"Percussion" etc. The principle of GECKO is based on the simultaneous 
use of up to 6 loadable sound slots - each of them can be fitted with 
sound sources which come from the entire Cinematique Instruments 
Library, enriched by several new sound creations.

Further infos about the animal:
http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.com 

All the best

Eric


----------



## Ed (Feb 25, 2011)

(still looking at your site) I dont really understand what it is yet, but the demos sound pretty cool. :D

Btw can you make your videos in a flash format or put them on youtube? My soundcard (HDSP 9652) doesnt like Quicktime...


----------



## Justus (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Sounds nice! I like the morphing approach...


----------



## cinematique (Feb 25, 2011)

Ed @ Fri Feb 25 said:


> Btw can you make your videos in a flash format or put them on youtube? My soundcard (HDSP 9652) doesnt like Quicktime...



Altready done.... http://www.youtube.com/user/CINEMATICINSTRUMENTS


----------



## zvenx (Feb 25, 2011)

wow. great idea... many times I have a melody and want to morph the instrument playing that melody as the piece progresses..this sounds perfect for it.
rsp


----------



## jtenney (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Does anyone know if users can import their own sample sets (i.e. made by themselves or by other developers) to drop in the slots next to Cinematique's sets, or will one be limited to theirs alone? This looks like a really good concept, and having ultimate flexibility would really be cool!!

later,
John


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Yes, using your own samples is an important question.
I think this is a great idea, and hope this is the case.

Nice Creativity Sir..


----------



## Daniel James (Feb 25, 2011)

I have no idea what this is, even after watching the videos haha, Seems like something I would enjoy though.

Dan


----------



## Pochflyboy (Feb 25, 2011)

Daniel James @ Fri Feb 25 said:


> I have no idea what this is, even after watching the videos haha



ditto has still sparked my interest though

-Joe


----------



## shakuman (Feb 25, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Wow Eric you did a great work =o is it for free! ?

Shaku..


----------



## jamwerks (Feb 26, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Useful ! =o


----------



## chimuelo (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Monday there were demos sent out to try before purchasing.....


----------



## dadek (Mar 1, 2011)

Did anybody get a demo email???


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments announces "Gecko"*

Hi eric
I 'mon tour actually so I will wait the end of the gig for update to kontakt 4.2.2, just in case. As soon I can, I will try the demo and give you some feedbacks. You know, sometimes we don't have enough time .I really enjoy that you create this type of instrument , as I know that the quality of you soundset.

best
Damien


----------



## cinematique (Mar 8, 2011)

*Cinematique Instruments releases "Gecko"*

Good evening everyone

the cage is open! We are proudly announcing the first release of Gecko: Odd Mallets.

The price is 33 EUR. We are going to release more Geckos in March 2011 by and by that you can get used to each of them. 
But if you want to get all Geckos immediately, you can go for "All 7 Geckos". The price is 175 EUR (25 % off the normal price).

Further infos: http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.com

Thanks

Eric


----------



## Mike Connelly (Mar 8, 2011)

Never was able to get a demo email. Is that working?


----------



## cinematique (Mar 8, 2011)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Mar 08 said:


> Never was able to get a demo email. Is that working?


True - sorry we never received a download query, please ask for.

Eric


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 9, 2011)

hi eric
before buying, could it be possible to have naked demo ? I really like your demo, but as there will be 7 Gecko instruments and several instances in use, I find actually a litle hard to really listen just the odd mallets sound for exemple.

best,
Damien


----------



## cinematique (Mar 9, 2011)

damstraversaz @ Wed Mar 09 said:


> hi eric
> before buying, could it be possible to have naked demo ? I really like your demo, but as there will be 7 Gecko instruments and several instances in use, I find actually a litle hard to really listen just the odd mallets sound for exemple.
> 
> best,
> Damien



Hi Damien,

we just dropped two short draft demo tracks:
http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.com/first_gecko.html (http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.co ... gecko.html)

Eric


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 9, 2011)

great!
thanks a lot

Damien


----------



## cinematique (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments releases "Gecko"*

Good Day,

just a quick reply to announce the Odd Mallets Gecko has a new addition:

GLITCHY RHYTHMER





The right tool to lend distinction to the rhythmic base of your music - with an assortment of over 20 unique, glitchy and unusual add-on rhythmic and percussion loops and

WARM PADS




Imagine, you´re working on the chorus of a pop song and looking for the right pad! This gecko is the right tool for you. Compose the pads exactly you expect them!

Cheers
Eric


----------



## PavlovsCat (Mar 11, 2011)

Besides your libraries sounding excellent in your demos, you make some really great demos!


----------



## dinerdog (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments - Two more Geckos out now!*

Dying to hear demos for these new ones. : >


----------



## cinematique (Mar 11, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments - Two more Geckos out now!*



dinerdog @ Fri Mar 11 said:


> Dying to hear demos for these new ones. : >



is coming... 

but for now you can hear Gecko demos here:
http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.com/g_and_score.html (http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.co ... score.html)

eric van gent


----------



## DKeenum (Mar 12, 2011)

The demos you have are excellent. but I would really like to hear naked demos.

I'm guessing that is what you are working on.


----------



## cinematique (Mar 14, 2011)

DKeenum @ Sat Mar 12 said:


> The demos you have are excellent. but I would really like to hear naked demos.
> 
> I'm guessing that is what you are working on.



Now, there are some musical snapshots online to show how the two "new" geckos feel...
http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.com/first_gecko.html


----------



## cinematique (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments - Two more Geckos out now!*

Good day,

to understand how easy Gecko works, we took a view over the shoulders of Frank Lebeouf, who went on a journey into horror.

Odd Mallets meets an arpeggiator:


----------



## cinematique (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments - Another new Gecko!*

...sorry for disturbing again.

Just want to let you know that a new Gecko called EERIE TEXTURES sees the light of day: http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.com/first_gecko.html (http://gecko.cinematique-instruments.co ... gecko.html)


----------



## cinematique (Mar 21, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments - Cheap Keys and Metal Strings out now!*

Good Afternoon,

We just want to inform about new release of another 2 Geckos: Cheap Keys and Metal Strings!





*Metal Strings* contains all the strings of the Cinematique Instruments Library in one patch: Autoharp, Celtic Nylon Harp, Kantele, Monochord and the newbies Hammeres Dulcimer and Guitar Harmonics! 





*Cheap Keys* shines with an unusual and exceptional assortment of keyboard sounds such as old rhodes, cheap synthetic e-pianos or charming organ sounds - enriched by various vintage synths, lo-fi guitars and noises.

Thanks

Eric


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Eric
A little question :
does the metal strings contains some sustains sounds ( or looped ) ? It seems to be very interesting, but the demo and the announced sounds give a plucked or percussive character.
I really like the fact that with odd mallet ( according to the video) you can have short or long sounds.

best,
damien


----------



## cinematique (Mar 24, 2011)

damstraversaz @ Tue Mar 22 said:


> Hi Eric
> A little question :
> does the metal strings contains some sustains sounds ( or looped ) ? It seems to be very interesting, but the demo and the announced sounds give a plucked or percussive character.
> I really like the fact that with odd mallet ( according to the video) you can have short or long sounds.
> ...


Hi Damien,

The instruments of Metal String Gecko provide the same plucked sounds as you know from the library itself. But it is a nice idea to keep in mind to loop all sounds and play along with the ahdsr knobs!

Eric


----------



## damstraversaz (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks a lot for the answer Eric !
Damien


----------



## cinematique (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Cinematique Instruments - All Geckos Out Now !*

Hi everyone, 

Gecko Update 1.1 is out now! 

New Features 
- Solo switches for all Gecko instruments 
- Vibrato for "Cheap Keys": by moving the mod-wheel 

Bug Fixes 
- Improvement when changing sounds. Retain volume, solo, pan, attack and tune 
- Improvement of Reset and Randomize Button: Reset solo status 
- Improvement of detune knob 
- Improvement of "Eerie Textures": Loop points 
- Improvement of "Cheap Keys": Attack and release, amp settings, loop points 
- Improvement of "Odd Mallets: Key range 
- Improvement of the main script 

From now on Gecko 1.1 will be delivered. 

Thanks 

Eric


----------

